# Nitecore NL189 3400mah 18650 v. Panasonic NCR18650B Protected



## harryk387 (Sep 14, 2013)

So recently I decided it was time to venture into Lithium rechargeable battery power lights. Bought a Fenix PD35 off amazon that came with an i2 charger and a nitecore nl189 3400mah battery to go with it. 

However i noticed a substantial difference in price between the nitecore protected 18650 and the much used panasonic 18650 protected. the lowest ive seen for the nitecore is around $25 for one cell, and for the panasonic ive seen them as low as $16 for a pair. Why the difference is price? Is the nitecore safer/better than the panasonic?

My plan is to get a Fenix TK75 sometime in the near future, and also pick up a nitecore i4 charger. Would I be better off with the nitecore protected batteries or would i be similarly served with the panasonics which are much cheaper?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 14, 2013)

harryk387 said:


> So recently I decided it was time to venture into Lithium rechargeable battery power lights. Bought a Fenix PD35 off amazon that came with an i2 charger and a nitecore nl189 3400mah battery to go with it.
> 
> However i noticed a substantial difference in price between the nitecore protected 18650 and the much used panasonic 18650 protected. the lowest ive seen for the nitecore is around $25 for one cell, and for the panasonic ive seen them as low as $16 for a pair. Why the difference is price? Is the nitecore safer/better than the panasonic?
> 
> My plan is to get a Fenix TK75 sometime in the near future, and also pick up a nitecore i4 charger. Would I be better off with the nitecore protected batteries or would i be similarly served with the panasonics which are much cheaper?



I don't know where you live, since you don't put it in your profile. I also don't know what can and can't be shipped to wherever you live, but protected Panasonic Bs are selling here in America, by people I trust, for two for $20, shipped.

Chris


----------



## harryk387 (Sep 14, 2013)

I live in California. Who are these people you trust?

So i take it the extra money for the nitecore 18650s are just for the name? Or is there really a difference between the panasonic and the nitecore batteries?


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 14, 2013)

The Nitecore 18650 is probably a relabeled Panasonic.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 14, 2013)

harryk387 said:


> I live in California. Who are these people you trust?
> 
> So i take it the extra money for the nitecore 18650s are just for the name? Or is there really a difference between the panasonic and the nitecore batteries?



http://www.ebay.com/sch/Rechargeabl...861549&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_ssn=r-lsales

I've done three different transactions with this guy over the past 18 months: Xtar WP2 II, extra set of spacers and 12 Pannie CR123As. Everything was kosher.

He's got a lot of boutique batteries, some interesting stuff we don't see that often, as I think that he's moved into the E-Cig battery market, lol. He's also got some junkers in there, as well, so caveat emptor.

Chris


----------



## Dark Slayer (Sep 15, 2013)

THe nitecore are decent cells but are too expensive for what you get. I started using the Panasonics and am very happy with them. The best bang for the buck that I have ran across.


----------



## Changchung (Sep 15, 2013)

Since almost a couples of years ago I preffer bare panasonic batteries, unprotected. Most of the new or good brand lights had voltage protection build in the driver that avoid low discharge and using a reliable charger avoid over charged, the protected ones can also be very long and maybe dont fit in some lights.

I always try to convence the new 18650 users to do not buy over priced batteries. All those batteries that are using panasonic 3400 are the same, just buy it from a good site or seller. 


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Sep 15, 2013)

BTW please... Stay away from XXXXfire batteries...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 15, 2013)

I definitely think you should consider price...but I can't let you get away with calling them all the same. Read HKJ's battery reviews - the performance is definitely significantly different even for name-brand cells. Some have a bit higher capacity in use, some can do higher current, some cut off earlier than others on discharge, etc. They are NOT the same.


----------



## Changchung (Sep 15, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> I definitely think you should consider price...but I can't let you get away with calling them all the same. Read HKJ's battery reviews - the performance is definitely significantly different even for name-brand cells. Some have a bit higher capacity in use, some can do higher current, some cut off earlier than others on discharge, etc. They are NOT the same.



If the batt are using panasonic 3400 are the same, the PCB may be different, but that is not a big deal in some cases.

If the PCB had more chips can handle more current but if the PCB had less chips that the battery can draw you are loosing. 

This is bacause a preffer unprotected


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Bruce722 (Oct 15, 2013)

harryk387 said:


> So recently I decided it was time to venture into Lithium rechargeable battery power lights. Bought a Fenix PD35 off amazon that came with an i2 charger and a nitecore nl189 3400mah battery to go with it.
> 
> However i noticed a substantial difference in price between the nitecore protected 18650 and the much used panasonic 18650 protected. the lowest ive seen for the nitecore is around $25 for one cell, and for the panasonic ive seen them as low as $16 for a pair. Why the difference is price? Is the nitecore safer/better than the panasonic?
> 
> My plan is to get a Fenix TK75 sometime in the near future, and also pick up a nitecore i4 charger. Would I be better off with the nitecore protected batteries or would i be similarly served with the panasonics which are much cheaper?



I did the exact same thing (same package) and I am pondering the exact same question!! I have been doing a lot of searching and am considering the Panasonic NCR18650B from r-sales (on ebay). My only hesitation is the battery diameter. The Panasonic is slightly larger (in diameter) than the Nitecore (about 1/3 of a mm per r-lsales). That said, the Nitecore fits perfectly (slides in, no binding) in my Fenix PD35 and I'm not sure about the larger diameter.

Please let me know if anyone has had actual experience with this combination.

Bruce


----------



## Capolini (Oct 21, 2013)

ChrisGarrett said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Rechargeable-Batteries-/48619/m.html?item=390538861549&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_ssn=r-lsales
> 
> I've done three different transactions with this guy over the past 18 months: Xtar WP2 II, extra set of spacers and 12 Pannie CR123As. Everything was kosher.
> 
> ...



I have used these same batteries from r-lsales. So far so good! 

I have used them in my TK-75 W/extender[battery tube] and I got 2h 54 minutes of turbo!! I believe a reviewer tested the TK-75 on turbo with battery tube ext. and he got 2h 37 minutes!! Not sure what cells he used!. Normally it is about 65 minutes with the flashlight w/out the tube.

They are worth $10.00 a piece as of now!! I have only had them a few months. 

He is also very prompt in shipping them,,,,,I think they[HE LIVES] come from Utah and I live in Pa...I have them 3 days after I order them!


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

It is unusual for people with battery experience to come out and recommend the use of unprotected 18650's. Maybe, they don't want to be responsible for a novice misusing them and getting injured. Headlamps? Ouch! I am a novice.


----------



## mummel (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking at the prices you guys mentioned ($16 for a pair of 18650 Panasonic button tops etc), where does one find these? Granted this thread is old, but still, where is the cheapest place to get Panasonic button top 18650s?


----------



## mummel (Mar 31, 2015)

Also, is the Nitecore NL189 3400mah 18650 the exact same size at the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected? Thanks guys.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> Also, is the Nitecore NL189 3400mah 18650 the exact same size at the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected? Thanks guys.



You don't say where you live, so that might be problematic when offering up vendors, who might not ship internationally.

Here's HKJ's comparison charts on 18650 cells, both naked and protected.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650Summary UK.html

You should be close, but depending on how the protected cells are wrapped and what PCB protection circuit is used, you might have a variance in overall length between one guy's offering and another's. While small in nature, this difference might be a problem for certain lights that don't allow for that added space in the light's battery tube.

Google people like Fasttech, Lighthound, Illumination Supply, Mountain Electronics, Going Gear, International Outdoors and any good Vape store.

Chris


----------



## Hacken (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but I too recently looked at the nitecore 18650 3400mah and they still go for 19.99-21.99 that's expensive. I stopped buying AW three years ago. Recently just bought a 3400mah fenix along with the pd35 and I too thought that was too expensive at 21.00 a pop. Looking at the orthotic at 15.99 or maybe the kalliescustom 3400 at 16.99 but then again the last time I purchased two 3200mah from them it was a pretty tight fit. Had to take off the silver label.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 6, 2015)

this thread is back! Orbtronic and Keeppower 3400mah cells go for $15 or less now the are easily equal to or better than the NL189 with the Nitecore cell you are just paying for the brand name. The Fenix 3400mah cells have a very unique low wide flat button top Fenix says is for weapon light applications so that the positive end will have no chance to lose contact under the force of a recoiling gun pretty interesting actually which makes the Fenix 3400mah worth its premium if your putting say a PD35 or TK32 on a long gun. Fenix 3400mah low wide flat button top design does not work in all lights though. Whatever it goes into is supposed to have springs at both ends of the tube. But getting back to the NL189 its a sloppily wrapped Panny cell with standard PCB's. Orbtronic and Keeppower are the same Panny cells but with Seiko designed PCB's, copper plates on the negative ends and are wrapped very well and quite worth it they used to be over $20 a cell so now that they are $15 and below now is a great time to buy


----------



## Hacken (Jul 6, 2015)

m a big fan of flat top 18650 for some reasons because all I use is fenix lights except for my eagletac which will not accept flat tops. I'm looking at the 3500,3400 by orbtronic but both don't offer flat tops. These would most likely be use in my PD35 as I always carry that light now. I think AW and Nitecore are just straight out over priced.


----------



## Hacken (Jul 6, 2015)

What about the 3400mah callies kustom ones? I havent seen a good reviews about them yet.


----------



## Elore (Aug 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> this thread is back! Orbtronic and Keeppower 3400mah cells go for $15 or less now the are easily equal to or better than the NL189 with the Nitecore cell you are just paying for the brand name. The Fenix 3400mah cells have a very unique low wide flat button top Fenix says is for weapon light applications so that the positive end will have no chance to lose contact under the force of a recoiling gun pretty interesting actually which makes the Fenix 3400mah worth its premium if your putting say a PD35 or TK32 on a long gun. Fenix 3400mah low wide flat button top design does not work in all lights though. Whatever it goes into is supposed to have springs at both ends of the tube. But getting back to the NL189 its a sloppily wrapped Panny cell with standard PCB's. Orbtronic and Keeppower are the same Panny cells but with Seiko designed PCB's, copper plates on the negative ends and are wrapped very well and quite worth it they used to be over $20 a cell so now that they are $15 and below now is a great time to buy


I know you guys are for flashlights but I need some advice on batteries and I don't know where to turn.So I was wondering if you could help me. I am looking for 18650 batteries for my nikon coolpix L120 digital camera.I am about to buy a Nitecore I4 charger and some 18650 batteries.According to here (http://www.best18650battery.com/) nitecore batteries are rewrapped (from which original, I'm not sure) (also the place that recommended candle power for battery reviews)I found the keeppower battery you mentioned (http://bit.ly/1Mi6Smj) on a local online retail store. will this work with nitecore i4 charger and for the camera? any other recommendations as for battery or charger? Maybe a cheaper charger that does the same as an nitecore i4?FYI, I am in Malaysia.Thanks in advance


----------



## Phlogiston (Aug 28, 2015)

I just checked Google for the Nikon Coolpix L120, and it appears to take AA batteries, which means that you won't be able to use 18650s in it. Judging by the spec, you won't be able to use 14500s, either, because they'll have too high a voltage. Stick to the NiMH cells if you want rechargeables for it.


----------

